# Clocks Changing



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Alright Folks,

Is it tonight the clocks go forward/back?

D


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

DROOBY said:


> Alright Folks,
> 
> Is it tonight the clocks go forward/back?
> 
> D


Clocks go forward - Spring forward, fall back. 

Daylight Saving Time Around the World 2009
I have to use that website since I'm dealing with friends and business in so many different places. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Clocks go forward - Spring forward, fall back.
> 
> Daylight Saving Time Around the World 2009
> I have to use that website since I'm dealing with friends and business in so many different places.
> ...


Cheers Start work tomorrow would'nt be wise to be hour late


----------

